# licking his lips



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my boy keeps licking at the air like he's got peanut butter on the roof of his mouth. i don't know where i heard this, but for some reason i think this mean he has indigestion or acid reflux.
is that true? or did i totally just make that up in my imagination?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can do a google search on it and see what comes up, I've never heard that but I could just be misinformed. lol

In my experience I have had a few dogs do that and usually it's Vixen (my dumb dog lol) and she has like a string or piece of wood stuck between her teeth like her front upper teeth and I have to get it out. If you make sure and look close and if that's not it then you can give Famotidine is the generic for pepcid. You can give one before your dog eats and see if that helps. Famotidine is cheap and easy to see if that's truly the isue.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I've heard it can be GI related but could also be a sign of stress.....does he yawn a lot to? Is he trying to eat grass? Any vomiting recently? Maybe he could also be smelling the air and licking his lips because he maybe picking up scent of a female in heat. Just an idea and my two cents


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks guys.
checked his teeth and they were clear. i did google the symptoms and found similar theories on indigestion. but nothing solid.
at the time he didn't vomit but he would dry hack once in a while.
i had some pepcid in the cupboard so i gave him half a dose. 24hrs and the licking went away.
thanks for the help!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah they can lick their lips alot before vomiting. My girl sometimes gets a little piece something stuck up in there (like btwn her lips and gums) and will work at it with her tongue to get it out.... My girl just spent the DAY at the vet due to a luckily mild case of pancreatitis(!) and there was a lot of lip licking involved yesterday and today.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pancreatitis, stay away from fattening foods, meaning no table scraps or high fat foods.


----------

